# Growth spurt



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

I was wondering if dogs have growth spurts like kids do where they eat more and sleep more. Link is almost 6 months and is starting to eat more and this weekend we had him at the Off Leash park on Fri, Sat and Sun and now today he has slept the day away. It is raining so waiting for it to stop to go out for a walk but he doesn't seem to put out that we haven't gone yet.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Annabelle did. You could tell as she would start eating more, gaining weight yet looking thinner. That's because she was getting taller.









Then one day around 2 1/2 years old, my DH and I looked at her and were like......."Wow! Doesn't she look bigger to you?" Sure enough she had gained like 8 lbs. and filled out perfectly to the pretty girl she is now.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Yup I noticed the same with Jesse, some days eats and sleeps more and grows over night during that, then eats less and more active and stays about the same. Puppies grow in their sleep (so I have heard)


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

They must grow overnight...today both DH and I think Chevy looks taller than he did yesterday


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

my boy just turned 6 months 5/23 and has started eating like a champ when before it was almost impossible to get him to eat. i was looking at him today and have noticed he is a little thicker and doesnt seem to be as scronny as he was altho he is still lanky. i also noticed he is a little less hyper indoors (sometimes) but still has the same drive outside so i think it is also a growth spurt. as a matter of fact he did gain aboutd 5-6lbs in 2 weeks when before is was more like 2-3lbs every 2 weeks


----------

